# Reheating leftover pulled pork - Foodsaver?



## treimink (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi all,

i am planning to smoke a pork butt this saturday, which always produces leftovers (just me and the wife).

i came across an article that recommends vacuum sealing the leftovers and actually reheating the pork (while still in the bag) in boiling water.

has anyone tried this?  is this recommended, or is there another preferable method?
Thanks!


----------



## Phil Chart (Mar 20, 2018)

That works but when you shred it leave the chunks bigger it holds the moisture better then after you warm up the leftovers you can break it down. Just my 2 cents enjoy


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2018)

Yes, that works well. That being said, I've made many a lunch at work by just cutting a slit in the bag and microwaving for 3 or 4 minutes....
Thaw first ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 20, 2018)

I was curious about that a while back.
I was assured you can Sous Vide, or even boil in vacuum bags.
Since then, I've Sous Vide and even boiled chicken thighs for my pooch every day.

The vacuum bags work great in hot water. ;)


----------



## bregent (Mar 20, 2018)

Use hot water, but not boiling water. Boiling water can overcook the meat and force more of the juices out of the meat and into the bag. I usually my Anova SV to reheat at around 160-170. But you can do it on the stovetop at just below simmer. And like Phil, I prefer to keep it in chunks, but if you already shredded it, it's no problem.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 20, 2018)

It works very well. When I’ve been in a hurry, I’ve actually thrown a bag of frozen pork into the microwave. Don’t overdue it and let it sit for a few minutes to reabsorb the juices and it turns out just fine.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 20, 2018)

I just put the vac bag full of pulled pork in a pot of cold water and turn the stove to medium high.  By the time the water boiils, the meat is hot and not dried iut at all.
Gary


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 21, 2018)

This has been asked a LOT over the past few years. I suggest you read the following threads for some excellent advice:

Reheating (pulled pork)

Reheating meat in vaccum seal bags

Vacuum Sealing (and then boiling the pouch)

Smoking pork shoulder then vacuum freeze

There are dozens more. And yes, you pull the pork; vacuum pack; freeze; and then, when you want to have a leftoever meal, you put the bag in hot water. I usually don't use boiling water because you don't want to eat something that hot. So I use water that is about 160.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 21, 2018)

Side Bar: I often grate up a lot of cheddar cheese for use later.
I was vacuum sealing some blocks and thought, "I wonder about vacuum sealing some grated cheese?"

Not good. :oops:
It tends to turn back into a block that resembles a cheese colored dirt clod in a vacuum bag. 
Squished into a lump. :p:rolleyes:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 21, 2018)

Vacuum sealed bag water reheat works great do it for many events.

Warren


----------



## shipwama (Mar 26, 2018)

Yes the Vac Bag in water works well, i often store my in portion bags in freezer, dump it in a bowl then place some more BBQ sauce on and slowly bring it up to temp, using 45 second burts of microwaves.


----------

